# climbing lizards



## buckle (Mar 18, 2010)

hey people can u give me a few names of lizards that like climbing?
and that is a reasonble size

thanks Dan


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Define 'climb' :lol2: There's those that like to clamber over logs and rocks and stuff and those of the side-of-viv climbing capacity


----------



## buckle (Mar 18, 2010)

like water dragons they like the hight? i got 6ft viv to fill.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Chameleons? They're tree-dwellers... not entirely sure how active they are though.


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

emm water dragons, geckos like tokays and cresties, beardies like climbing as well


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

oh anoles and i think agamas


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes, anoles! Though they're not really very big you could fit quite a large colony of them in there! There'd always be one doing SOMETHING I'd imagine lol


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Get cuban Kngiht anoles 





These are mine there immense  Whats the actual LxWxH of the viv?


----------



## buckle (Mar 18, 2010)

4ft long - 2ft deep - 6ft high. 

how big do they get then m8?


----------



## circusdj (Aug 26, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> Get cuban Kngiht anoles
> 
> [URL="http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs052.snc3/13967_211346273895_747443895_3045683_554928_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs052.snc3/13967_211345468895_747443895_3045682_2160598_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> ...


 

there gorgeous !!!!
Where did they come from.................. please no cuba jokes :lol2:



Just googled them, they look awsome....... hmmm might have to change my sig to wanting them aswelll!


----------



## piglet37 (Aug 20, 2008)

basilisc
frild lizard
chams
green tree monators
iggs ithinc


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

circusdj said:


> there gorgeous !!!!
> Where did they come from.................. please no cuba jokes :lol2:
> 
> 
> ...


 
I had to travel to the other side of the country. There a breeding pair as well ive just lost 4 eggs due to a dodgy incubator . Got one more cooking tho  and hopefully will have more laid this breeding season


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Anoles grow to about 8 inches long from snout to tail so I have been told...Could be wrong.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

No cuban Knights are bigger think mine are probably 14-15 inches


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> No cuban Knights are bigger think mine are probably 14-15 inches


Ahh I was probably thinking of green anoles, sorry :blush:


----------



## Poddy (Sep 6, 2009)

*cough* tokays :whistling2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Just read that they grow to 18-22 inches mine maybe longer than I thought. There not tame so very rarely come out of there terrarium


----------

